# Chestnut Prospector



## Gomer (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello All, New to this site. Very informative and friendly, is the "feel" I got while trolling around. Thought I would register and share a bit.:smile:

Took about 4 months to build this canoe. She is 16' in length, has a 35" beam. She will float 800 lbs. comfortably. Western Red Cedar for the hull, Ash for the gunwales, seats, and decks. wrapped is 6 0z. fiberglass w/ 4 coats of epoxy and 4 coats of spar varnish. This is the second boat that I have built. I will post pics of first build later. Comments, questions and critiques are all welcome.:smile:

Date of pics (POS camera) is wrong. I just launched this vessel this month.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is beautiful. I really like the eagle and freedom (inlay?). Can't wait to see the other one.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful, I tried to build a small model one and it turned out OK but it is no picnic. My hat is off to you, there is no way to improve on anything that beautiful.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Truly a beauty!:clap:
The only way I can think to make it better is to fill it with beer and loose it in the Brazos here...
Maybe a coupla cane poles, too.

p

Oh, and Welcome!:yes:


----------



## Gomer (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks to you all for the kind comments. 

ACP, the eagle and freedom emblems are done with water based stain. I printed out the image then put graphite paper behind it on the hull, outlined, then filed w/ stain.

Jiju, I looked at your albums. WOW! You are a true artist. The model canoe is way cool!

Paulie, You would be correct, sir. I have that exact trip planned for mid-fall, as the leaves are turning. I will rely on you for water level reports. :boat: I am outside of Dallas, can't wait for it to cool off, so I can get down there. 
Oh! and thanks for the welcome!:thumbsup:


----------



## skymonkey (Apr 12, 2010)

That is beautiful! I wish I could tackle a project like that. Maybe someday I will have the experience and confidence to try. Great work!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's a head-turner for sure. No ribs in it even man that is one slick, trip-free canoe - I like it. 




.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I just noticed something on the bottom. I'm no boat-builder so this is probably a dumb question, but what are those fasteners doing there I don't see anything inside the canoe they could be into. Or does the canoe have two layers of strips?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Skymonkey, You can do it w/ basic tools and a little patience. Get the book CANOECRAFT by Ted Moores. It is very well illustrated and has fantastic instructions. 

Double T, appreciate the nice words. To answer your question, those are staple holes. The 1/4"x3/4" cedar strips are beaded and coved, with glue in between each strip,and stapled onto a form to create the shape of the boat. There is a form every 12 ". After you have all the stripping completed the staples are removed. There is also a method to use without the staples, but takes much longer, as you have to wait for glue to dry before proceeding. I will post a slideshow that explains the process in more detail.


----------



## Epatricknlw (Aug 26, 2010)

wow its projects like that, that make woodworking so enjoyable. its a beautiful boat and a great use of material.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> I will rely on you for water level reports.


Gomer...
Maybe you could tell me.
We judge the water level here based on how much rain fell around Possum Kingdom two days ago.:yes:

p


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Beautiful job, almost to nice to hit the water!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow, beautiful work.

Welcome to the site!


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

That is beautiful. Looks as if it is furniture amazing workmanship:yes:


----------

